# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Σιφώνι δαπέδου , ξεχειλίζει

## DimMani

Το πρόβλημά  ξεκίνησε όταν η αποχέτευση του πλυντηρίου ρούχων , πέταξε νερά έξω από  το σιφόνι . Το άνοιξα μεν , αλλά ξεκόλλησε μαζί με το πλαίσιο . Δεν  πειράζει . Μέσα στο σιφόνι καταλήγουν 4 σωλήνες . Χρησιμοποιούνται μόνον  2 , του νιπτήρα και του πλυντηρίου . Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης  των υπολοίπων . Στην επισυναπτόμενη φ/φία φαίνεται και το επάνω μέρος  ενός γκρίζου σωλήνα , που φθάνει περίπου στο μέσο του σιφονιού . Αυτός  κάνει γωνία προς τα κάτω και είναι ανοιχτός από κάτω (δεν μπορεί να  φανεί στην φ/φία) . Υποθέτω ότι ο υδραυλικός το έκανε για να τον «σώσει»  από τα σκουπίδια . Καθάρισα και τους 4 σωλήνες και το πρόβλημα  συνεχίζεται , άρα είναι μέσα στον γωνιασμένο σωλήνα , στο οποίο είναι  αδύνατη η πρόσβαση , εκτός αν τον κόψω . Σωστά ; Μετά θα τον καθαρίσω ή  με σύρμα , ή με ατσαλίνα αποχέτευσης . Σωστά και πάλι ; Α τον κόψω τι  ζημιά μπορεί να κάνω ; Κάθε άποψη ευπρόσδεκτη . Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## george Mp

Αν μπορεις κοφτο αλλα προσεξε να μην το σπασεις για να μην εχεις διαρροη εξω απο το σιφωνι και μετα θα ειναι και πιο ευκολο να βαλεις ατσαλινα.

----------


## chipakos-original

Ο σωλήνας ο χοντρός που είναι στο κέντρο συνδέεται στον σκατοσωλήνα της λεκάνης, θέλει προσοχή ο καθαρισμός , και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να είναι κομμένος σύριζα με το πατοσίφωνο από μέσα.

----------


## DimMani

> Ο σωλήνας ο χοντρός που είναι στο κέντρο συνδέεται στον σκατοσωλήνα της λεκάνης, θέλει προσοχή ο καθαρισμός , και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να είναι κομμένος σύριζα με το πατοσίφωνο από μέσα.


Ο "σκατοσωλήνας" με φοβίζει . Πως θα τον αποφύγω ;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ο "σκατοσωλήνας" με φοβίζει . Πως θα τον αποφύγω ;


Κανονικά αυτός ο σωλήνας είναι κοντός, το πολύ καμιά 80ριά πόντους ή λίγο παραπάνω και δεν βουλώνει. Δηλαδή φτάνουμε στο πατοσίφωνο όλες τις φ40 σωλήνες π.χ νιπτήρας , ντουζιέρα ή μπανιέρα, ποδονίφτης, και από το πατοσίφωνο φεύγει σωλήνας φ75 που συνδέεται στην σκατοσωλήνα η οποία είναι φ100. Είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να βουλώσει οτιδήποτε.Μπορούν όμως να περάσουν τρίχες και να κάτσουν εκεί κοντά στην φ75 και να μην περνάνε τα απόνερα άνετα, οπότε βάζεις το λάστιχο ποτίσματος μέσα στην φ75 και σπρώχνεις νερό. Μην βάλεις ατσαλίνα.Και επίσης η φ75 δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι στη μέση του πατοσίφωνου και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως την τοποθέτησαν έτσι.Κανονικά με μία πριονόλαμα την κόβεις σύριζα στο πατοσίφωνο.Τίποτε δεν πρέπει να εξέχει μέσα στο πατοσίφωνο.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-51AyABtmY
Μετά το 1.50 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_PYZ64XSVw

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Ο σωλήνας ο χοντρός που είναι στο κέντρο συνδέεται στον σκατοσωλήνα της λεκάνης, θέλει προσοχή ο καθαρισμός , και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να είναι κομμένος σύριζα με το πατοσίφωνο από μέσα.


Συνδέεται  η  αποχέτευση  της  λεκάνης  στο  σιφόνι; Γιατί;

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Κόφτρα έχει  το  σιφόνι;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Συνδέεται  η  αποχέτευση  της  λεκάνης  στο  σιφόνι; Γιατί;


Που πιστεύεις ότι πάνε τα απόνερα...???Φυσικά στην αποχέτευση πάνε

----------


## chipakos-original

Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες δικές μου όταν έφτιαχνα το εξοχικό μου.Πάντως υπάρχει μία εξήγηση γιατί ο Φ75 είναι μισοκομένος. Προφανώς την έχει βάλει έτσι ώστε η μισή να βρίσκεται πάντα μέσα στα βρωμόνερα για να μην υπάρχει επιστροφή μυρουδιάς από την λεκάνη. Να βάλεις λάστιχο και να σπρώξεις νερό καθαρό......... μην την κόψεις όπως σου έγραψα πιο πάνω.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Φυσικά και ξέρω  τη  διάταξη  αποχέτευσης, εσύ δεν  ξέρεις  να  μεταφέρεις  σωστά  αυτό  που  σκέφτεσαι.
Για την κόφτρα στα σιφόνια σου  έχει  μιλήσει  κάποιος;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Φυσικά και ξέρω  τη  διάταξη  αποχέτευσης, εσύ δεν  ξέρεις  να  μεταφέρεις  σωστά  αυτό  που  σκέφτεσαι.
> Για την κόφτρα στα σιφόνια σου  έχει  μιλήσει  κάποιος;


Ευτυχώς έχουμε πονηρούς που καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα.Δεν βλέπω να έχεις συνεισφέρει καθόλου στο πρόβλημα που έχει ο άνθρωπος και ρωτάει.Επομένως γιατί απαντάς σε εμένα??Εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο ερώτημα να κάνω. Το δικό μου σύστημα που ανέβασα με δικές μου φωτογραφίες λειτουργεί χωρίς προβλήματα, και πάνω σε αυτό το σύστημα μόνο απαντώ. Τρικυμία εν κρανίο τόπο...???

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Ευτυχώς έχουμε πονηρούς που καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα.Δεν βλέπω να έχεις συνεισφέρει καθόλου στο πρόβλημα που έχει ο άνθρωπος και ρωτάει.Επομένως γιατί απαντάς σε εμένα??Εγώ δεν έχω κάποιο ερώτημα να κάνω. Το δικό μου σύστημα που ανέβασα με δικές μου φωτογραφίες λειτουργεί χωρίς προβλήματα, και πάνω σε αυτό το σύστημα μόνο απαντώ. Τρικυμία εν κρανίο τόπο...???




 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *ΗΝ1984*  
 				Συνδέεται  η  αποχέτευση  της  λεκάνης  στο  σιφόνι; Γιατί;

 			 		 	 Που πιστεύεις ότι πάνε τα απόνερα...???Φυσικά στην αποχέτευση πάνε 						 					  					 						  						 							 								 Συνημμένα Thumbnails 								  

Απαντώ στην ερώτηση#8.

Την  κόφτρα σιφωνιού την ξέρεις;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *ΗΝ1984*  
>                  Συνδέεται  η  αποχέτευση  της  λεκάνης  στο  σιφόνι; Γιατί;
> 
>                             Που πιστεύεις ότι πάνε τα απόνερα...???Φυσικά στην αποχέτευση πάνε                                                                                                                                                                                      Συνημμένα Thumbnails                                   
> 
> Απαντώ στην ερώτηση#8.
> 
> Την  κόφτρα σιφωνιού την ξέρεις;


Ρωτάς εμένα,σαν να έχω απορίες εγώ. Είτε την γνωρίζω την κόφτρα ( αν ονομάζεται έτσι) είτε όχι, είτε υπάρχει είτε δεν υπάρχει, δεν αφορά εμένα. Στο έγραψα πιο πάνω. Σε κάποιον άλλο πρέπει να απευθυνθείς. Αυτό σου έγραψα.Βάλε λοιπόν φωτογραφία με κόφτρα και εξήγησε στον άνθρωπο να μάθει. Εδώ υπάρχει μία φωτογραφία και προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε πως τα κατάφερε να την βουλώσει. Εν τω μεταξύ δεν έχω δηλώσει υδραυλικός αλλά δεν βλέπω και κάποιον άλλο να έχει άποψη. Ετυχε όμως στη ζωή μου να φτιάξω δύο ολοκληρωμένα συστήματα παροχής νερού και αποχέτευσης και τα πήγα καλά.Το αν έχει κλαπέτο εσωτερικά για τους αφρούς είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Αν  ήξερες  το  παραμικρό  από  κόφτρα  και  συγκοινωνούντα  δοχεία  δεν  θα  εγγραφές: Ο σωλήνας ο χοντρός που είναι στο κέντρο συνδέεται στον σκατοσωλήνα της λεκάνης, θέλει προσοχή ο καθαρισμός , και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να είναι κομμένος σύριζα με το πατοσίφωνο από μέσα. #3 δημοσίευση.

  Απλά  παρέχεις  λανθασμένες  οδηγίες  με  κίνδυνο  εάν  τις  ακολουθήσει  κάποιος  να  κάνει  ζημιά.

  Η  γωνιά  που δείχνει  στο  σιφώνι  , ίσως είναι  μάρκας  VALSIR, αφαιρείται  για  καθαρισμό-ξεβούλωμα  του  σιφωνιού.

  Προς  το  νηματοθέτη: αφαίρεσε  τη  γωνιά  με  προσοχή, κάνε  την  επισκευή σου  και  επανατοποθέτηση.
  Προς θεού  μην  την  κόψεις σύριζα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> *Αν  ήξερες  το  παραμικρό  από  κόφτρα  και  συγκοινωνούντα  δοχεία  δεν  θα  εγγραφές: Ο σωλήνας ο χοντρός που είναι στο κέντρο συνδέεται στον σκατοσωλήνα της λεκάνης, θέλει προσοχή ο καθαρισμός , και φυσικά θα έπρεπε να είναι κομμένος σύριζα με το πατοσίφωνο από μέσα. #3 δημοσίευση.*
> 
>   Απλά  παρέχεις  λανθασμένες  οδηγίες  με  κίνδυνο  εάν  τις  ακολουθήσει  κάποιος  να  κάνει  ζημιά.
> 
>   Η  γωνιά  που δείχνει  στο  σιφώνι  , ίσως είναι  μάρκας  VALSIR, αφαιρείται  για  καθαρισμό-ξεβούλωμα  του  σιφωνιού.
> 
>   Προς  το  νηματοθέτη: αφαίρεσε  τη  γωνιά  με  προσοχή, κάνε  την  επισκευή σου  και  επανατοποθέτηση.
>   Προς θεού  μην  την  κόψεις σύριζα.


Την δημοσίευση #3 πράγματι την έχω κάνει εγώ....... Γιατί δεν έγραψες στην δημοσίευση #4 όλα αυτά που γράφεις τώρα αφού έχεις εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη ..??Ηθελες να κάνεις τον πονηρό έτσι???Σου αρέσουν οι κόντρες έτσι??Είσαι και στην προσωπική σου ζωή τέτοιος άνθρωπος, η απλά κάνεις δοκιμές ακόμη??Για πες μου γιατί μου άνοιξες την όρεξη.Δεν μας είπες όμως το πατοσίφωνο συνδέεται στην αποχέτευση ή και γι αυτό έχεις αντίθετη γνώμη??? γιατί βλέπω στο #6 συνεχίζεις να ειρωνεύεσαι και δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο...... Κι αν δεν πηγαίνουν από το πατοσίφωνο στην αποχέτευση τότε να μας γράψεις εσύ που ξέρεις καλύτερα που πηγαίνουν.......??Αιντε πια, φτάσαμε στο #15 γιατί στο #6 μόνο ειρωνευόμασταν.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Την δημοσίευση #3 πράγματι την έχω κάνει εγώ....... Γιατί δεν έγραψες στην δημοσίευση #4 όλα αυτά που γράφεις τώρα αφού έχεις εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη ..??Ηθελες να κάνεις τον πονηρό έτσι???Σου αρέσουν οι κόντρες έτσι??Είσαι και στην προσωπική σου ζωή τέτοιος άνθρωπος, η απλά κάνεις δοκιμές ακόμη??Για πες μου γιατί μου άνοιξες την όρεξη.Δεν μας είπες όμως το πατοσίφωνο συνδέεται στην αποχέτευση ή και γι αυτό έχεις αντίθετη γνώμη??? γιατί βλέπω στο #6 συνεχίζεις να ειρωνεύεσαι και δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο...... Κι αν δεν πηγαίνουν από το πατοσίφωνο στην αποχέτευση τότε να μας γράψεις εσύ που ξέρεις καλύτερα που πηγαίνουν.......??Αιντε πια, φτάσαμε στο #15 γιατί στο #6 μόνο ειρωνευόμασταν.



  Ο  ‘’παθών’’  το τελευταίο  που  θέλει  είναι  βροχή  από διαφορετικές  απαντήσεις  και  να  μην  ξέρει  ποια  να  ακολουθήσει.
  Δεν  συνηθίζω  να παρεμβαίνω  όταν  κάποιος  έχει  αναλάβει  να  βοηθήσει  τον  παθόντα  και  επειδή  έχω μάθει  να  ακούω  και  να  μαζεύω  γνώσεις, λέω: ποιος  ξέρει  μπορεί  μάθω  κάτι  νέο  που  δεν  το  ξέρω. Όταν  όμως  στην  πορεία,  βλέπω  ότι  το  εμπεριστατωμένο  και  περισπούδαστο  ύφοςβγραφή  του  σωτήρα  είναι  αερολογίαβμπαρουφολογία  αναγκάζομαι  να  παρεμβώ. 
Τότε  η  πρώτη  δουλειά μου  είναι  να  στείλω  για  τσάι  το  σωτήρα, μην  πάρει  και  κάποιον  στο  λαιμό του και  μετρά  να  πω  την  άποψη μου  στον  παθόντα.

  Κατάλαβες  τώρα, σωτήρα  γιατί  δεν  έλεγα  τίποτα  μέχρι  τη  στιγμή  που  άρχισες  να  γίνεσαι  επικίνδυνος.

Καλό  μήνα  με  υγεία.

----------


## chipakos-original

Δεν έστειλες κανέναν για τσάι κύριε σωτήρα. Οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασα στηρίζουν αυτά που έγραψα εγώ........ και οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες εσύ στηρίζουν αυτό που έγραψες εσύ...........Μόνο που εσύ έχεις το κακό ελάττωμα που έχουν και κάποιοι τεχνικοί της εποχής της παλιάς αλλά και της νέας ενίοτε να ειρωνεύονται τον συνομιλητή τους. Οπότε το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει πρώτα να μάθεις τρόπους καλής συμπεριφοράς και σωστής ομιλίας.Εσύ είσαι επικίνδυνος για τα αυτιά μου πάντως.Καλό μήνα σου εύχομαι κι εγώ.

----------


## DimMani

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους , μην τσακώνεστε . Κατέληξα ότι θα αφήσω τον υπάρχοντα "ανάποδο" σκληρό πλαστικό σωλήνα στην θέση του , ο οποίος αμφιβάλω αν είναι έστω και Φ50 . Για Φ40-45 τον έχω . Αν τον κόψω θα αποκτήσω μόνιμες μυρωδιές . Οπότε πρέπει να στρίψω και να βάλω έναν εύκαμπτο , λεπτό σωλήνα , μέσα  στον σκληρό πλαστικό . Πρέπει να κάνει 2 γωνιές και να τον σπρώξω όσο πάει . Να τον προσαρμόσω στον σωλήνα του ποτίσματος , να ανοίξω την βρύση και ελπίζω όλα τα κατάλοιπα να καταλήξουν στον βόθρο . Καλή η θεωρία , άντε κάντο στην πράξη . Το γώνιασμα/στρίψιμο με απασχολεί . Καμιά ιδέα ;;

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Πρέπει  να  είναι  αφαιρούμενη  η γωνιά  για  λογούς  καθαρισμού. Σε  άλλα  σιφώνια  έχει  λαστιχένια  τάπα, στα πιο  παλιά  μολυβένια  είχε  μπρούτζινη  βιδωτή.

----------

abliani (01-03-21)

----------


## DimMani

> Πρέπει  να  είναι  αφαιρούμενη  η γωνιά  για  λογούς  καθαρισμού. Σε  άλλα  σιφώνια  έχει  λαστιχένια  τάπα, στα πιο  παλιά  μολυβένια  είχε  μπρούτζινη  βιδωτή.



Ατυχώς δεν είναι αφαιρούμενη . Είναι το πρώτο που με απασχόλησε , αλλά δεν απασχόλησε καθόλου τον υδραυλικό . Θα επιμείνω , καμιά ιδέα ;;

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Αφού  εξασφαλίσεις  το  μέσο  στεγανοποίησης, κάνεις  μια  τρυπά  (φ32 πχ) στην  πάνω  πλευρά  της  γωνίας  και  προχωράς.
  Σε  φ32  υπάρχει  τάπα  βιδωτή. Μέτρηση, εάν  χωράει  στο  ύψος.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου καλεσε υδραυλικο και ασε τους πειραματισμους. ειδικα τωρα που φαινεται πως δεν γνωριζεις. το παραμικρο προβλημα που θα δημιουργησεις θα σου κοστισει πανακριβα. ειδικα εαν δημιουργησεις προβλημα υγρασιας στον απο κατω. για λιγα ευρω δεν αξιζει να κανεις λυσεις του ποδαριου.

----------

nyannaco (02-03-21)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Η ανωτέρω  πρόταση  είναι  η  καλύτερη  λύση  και  να  το  μετατραπεί  σε επισκέψιμο  για  κάθε  μελλοντική  πρόσβαση.

----------

